# Support color laser printer HP 2025DN

## kermu

Is the color laser printer HP 2025DN good supported under linux ?

Kris

----------

## MotivatedTea

HP provides their own Linux printer drivers and utilities through HPLIP (HP Linux Imaging and Printing). Their website lets you look up supported printers by model. Here is yours:

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/color_laserjet/hp_color_laserjet_cp2025dn.html

----------

